# Misty Morning Landscape with Walker and Dog



## Fred von den Berg (Oct 13, 2017)




----------



## Alessandri Jean-Louis (Oct 13, 2017)

Tant is just fantastic! Love the atmosphere and the result of the mist. A bit fairy... Mysterious. Love it.


----------



## weepete (Oct 13, 2017)

very nice Fred!


----------



## jcdeboever (Oct 13, 2017)

Beautiful


----------



## Gary A. (Oct 13, 2017)

I absolutely love it.


----------



## Fred von den Berg (Oct 13, 2017)

Alessandri Jean-Louis said:


> Tant is just fantastic! Love the atmosphere and the result of the mist. A bit fairy... Mysterious. Love it.



Merci!



weepete said:


> very nice Fred!



Cheers!



jcdeboever said:


> Beautiful



Too kind!



Gary A. said:


> I absolutely love it.



Thanks!

Thank you all for the positive vibes. I was in two minds whether to post it at all. Very glad I did.


----------



## fishing4sanity (Oct 16, 2017)

Very inviting photo, just beautiful!


----------



## limr (Oct 17, 2017)

Gorgeous!


----------



## oldhippy (Oct 17, 2017)

Refreshingly complex. Wandering in the scene. Great post.


----------



## Fred von den Berg (Oct 17, 2017)

fishing4sanity said:


> Very inviting photo, just beautiful!



Thank you.



limr said:


> Gorgeous!



Very kind.



oldhippy said:


> Refreshingly complex. Wandering in the scene. Great post.



Much obliged.

Thanks all for the thoughtful comments.


----------



## enezdez (Oct 20, 2017)

Very Nice!!!


----------



## Fred von den Berg (Oct 22, 2017)

enezdez said:


> Very Nice!!!



Thanks.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Oct 22, 2017)

Layers and layers of goodness!


----------



## limr (Oct 22, 2017)

Nominated for POTM for October.


----------



## Fred von den Berg (Oct 22, 2017)

Dean_Gretsch said:


> Layers and layers of goodness!



Many thanks.



limr said:


> Nominated for POTM for October.



That's great, thank you. The strange thing is, I very nearly didm't post this at all. The response has been just amazing.


----------

